# Battle for Sangisar - Afghanistan  video of Canadian Recce Squadron



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

> *Battle for Sangisar - Afghanistan*
> Exclusive footage from Canadian reconnaissance squadron, which led weekend battle in Sangisar. Video courtesy of Cpl. Philippe Lemieux.



This looks like one of the first videos I've seen leak out of the Vandoo's.
[LIVELEAK]695_1195651326[/LIVELEAK]


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 5, 2008)

I missed this one. Good video. Even though they are Vandoos;)


----------

